# Can't wait till next season!!!



## Wade Chandler (Jan 30, 2006)

This must be one of the biggest 6 pointers in the state!!!  I can't wait to see what he'll be next season!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's an 11 that made it through!  We got pictures of 8 different bucks in the two weeks after the season ended.  Guess where we're gonna be hunting next season


----------



## Eshad (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice buck, and nice photo.  Just out for a walk in the snow!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 30, 2006)

Nope, not snow, just drizzle unfortunately


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice pics..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2006)

sweet pics, keep em coming!


----------



## TallPines (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks like you have a good year coming up. What county is that?


----------



## Abolt20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice looking Bucks


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice, I cannot get enough of looking at buck pictures. I am going to get my game cam out this weekend. Hope to get some nice ones as well. What county are they in?


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow!!  That 6 was in GA?  Texas would be proud of that!!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 30, 2006)

Pictures are from Burke county


----------



## Killdee (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice keep em coming,that 2nd buck looks like hes run all the meat off his bones.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 30, 2006)

The second deer is gonna be a brute this coming season. He's already been whipping some tail somewhere.


----------



## deuce (Jan 30, 2006)

Bet that 6 will still be a 6 next year judging by his rack and the deep chest. We've had one on our property like that and he was always a 6.


----------



## leo (Jan 31, 2006)

*Awesome Wade*

love to see that 6 points pic next year 

thanks a bunch for posting the pics


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 31, 2006)

Agree too that 6 may always be a 6. We had one killed on our property this past season that had been seen for 2 yrs with the same rack.


----------



## Horace Rumpole (Jan 31, 2006)

*That 6 ...*

Even if he has that same rack next year, IF he steps out in front of me, Woody's going to get to mount him!


----------



## Win270Brown (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice pics, would love to see those deer in the stand.


----------



## Woody (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like y'all got something to dream about til next season?

That six point is unusual since he doesn't seem to even made an attempt to grow a G3 or 4. - he should add some mass and maybe a hair more spread next season. -- He's in such good shape now I would say he's a resident and probably living on you so pour the groceries to him and you might have a big seven or eight? -- Personally I would rather him be a huge six. 

Good thing you had the Cuddeback on the second buck. -- He's moving at a pretty good clip. - Some cameras would only had his back half. -- Looking at his small hips, scarred up body and around his eye, I would say he's a traveler and still searching for the willing ladies but having to fight when he locates one. -- No telling where he is coming from.

I've got to get my cameras back out --


----------



## Headshot (Feb 7, 2006)

Wade, I can see why you can't wait 'til next season.  Good looking bucks.  Hope they stay healthy for you.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Feb 7, 2006)

Woody, I hope you're wrong about the bigger deer not living around there.  We had 3 pictures in two weeks, but we'll see what we have when I get back down in a few weekends.  Here's a couple more pictures of the bigger one.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Feb 7, 2006)

and one more


----------



## Wade Chandler (Feb 7, 2006)

and one more of the big six


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice pictures and you're right that is a big ol' 6 point.  ALMOST As big as the one I held last week...


----------



## Woody (Feb 7, 2006)

Wade --- in the photo post #22.

Is he trailing or do you have feed out?


----------



## Wade Chandler (Feb 7, 2006)

He's trailing


----------



## Woody (Feb 7, 2006)

My thoughts too.

If you have the Does and food he may just take up residence with you? -- Kinda like a Brother In Law you can't get rid of?

I like your chances next season.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Feb 7, 2006)

Woody, I can guarantee we have the does, so hopefully he'll be like cousin Eddie in Christmas Vacation!  
I keep looking at these pictures and can't believe that we only hunted this area about 3 times this season


----------

